# Best KK Slider Song?



## erllkqwr (May 31, 2015)

Kind of curious what everyone's favorite KK song is.
aaanndd GO!


----------



## Jennycrossing (May 31, 2015)

KK Jazz or KK Groove hands down!! I have KK ballad playing in my sweets themed room though and it sets the sort of kiddy fantasy mood I want for that room, so that's nice too


----------



## aetherene (Jun 1, 2015)

K.K. Soul is where it's at. I also like K.K. Disco because that one is pretty fun to hear.


----------



## shendere (Jun 1, 2015)

I like K.K. Disco and K.K. House as well as Bubblegum!


----------



## Javocado (Jun 1, 2015)

/thread


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jun 1, 2015)

K.K Chorale is fantastic. Sometimes I head over to Chevre's house just to listen to it. (I could just get it myself, but I haven't felt like it yet.


----------



## Clavis (Jun 1, 2015)

KK Hypno. That is all.


----------



## Chicken-Dentures (Jun 1, 2015)

KK Disco is my favorite, just because it reminds me a bit of Pokemon lmao.


----------



## jobby47 (Jun 1, 2015)

I think K.k. Disco is the best K.K. slider song.


----------



## Ramza (Jun 1, 2015)

K.K. Jongara
(Live) (Aircheck)


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 1, 2015)

Metal, Jongara, Bubblegum, and Adventure are amazing.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 1, 2015)

My favorites are K.K. Casbah, Agent K.K., K.K. Sonata, Steep Hill, K.K. Lament, and Go K.K. Rider.


----------



## charmi (Jun 1, 2015)

I like K.K Disco *u*


----------



## Alley (Jun 1, 2015)

I have Lament playing in my blue room but it doesn't really seem like that sad of a song, I just enjoy it!


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 4, 2015)

Steep Hill used to be good before they added the tuba/bass thing to it in NL. Jongara's pretty noice, Disco is cool too, one of my personal loves is Go K.K. Rider
Some other ones I like: Wandering, Only Me, Marine Song 2001, K.K. Country, Neapolitan, K.K. Calypso, some other stuff...
I like a good deal of them... but some of them sound better on music box than live or aircheck. If you want to find out how certain ones sound on music box, there's this place. I recommend K.K. Samba on music box.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 4, 2015)

Only Me.


----------



## hollowbunnie (Jun 4, 2015)

The one.. I think its called Dirge?? Its got the halloween looking cover on it.. I also like disco!!!


----------



## supercataleena (Jun 4, 2015)

K.K. Faire! Nothing beats it.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 4, 2015)

I really like Steep Hill and Lament. Also K.K Sonata! ^-^


----------



## TheFlyingSeal (Jun 4, 2015)

Go K.K Rider has to be one of my favorites tbh


----------



## danikaphantom (Jun 5, 2015)

I recently discovered the song Wondering and it's definitely my new favorite


----------



## Ken1997 (Jun 5, 2015)

Dunquixote said:


> My favorites are K.K. Casbah, Agent K.K., K.K. Sonata, Steep Hill, K.K. Lament, and Go K.K. Rider.



Yes Go K.K. Rider!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 5, 2015)

K.K. Jongara or K.K. Parade, definatley.


----------



## FluffyPanda (Jun 5, 2015)

i really like lucky K.K. as well as K.K. Disco


----------



## Rudy (Jun 5, 2015)

I REALLY love K.K. Disco, but K.K. Lullaby is good, too.


----------



## Lollly (Jun 5, 2015)

Bubblegum K.K. is my favorite!


----------



## Toot (Jun 5, 2015)

My favorite is K.K. Dirge. Best one hands down.


----------



## peterquill (Jul 5, 2015)

Bubblegum K.K. for the wiiin.


----------



## scarletwitch (Jul 5, 2015)

k.k. swing


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jul 5, 2015)

K.K. Ballad and K.K. Condor are my favorites.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 5, 2015)

Only Me and Steep Hill are my favorites.


----------



## Peter (Jul 5, 2015)

Stale Cupcakes is my favourite! And it sounds amazing in Music Box.
K.K. Jongara is so catchy too though


----------



## Shay10 (Jul 6, 2015)

I love K.K Soul!!!! It always ways me a little bit happier


----------



## datsuryouku (Jul 6, 2015)

Cruisin' && Technopop. It has been that way for me personally since 2002.


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 6, 2015)

I kind of like I Love You. It is very calm and soothing.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 6, 2015)

K.K Song
I don't care what anyone says it's THE best animal crossing song ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm serious


----------



## XRae (Jul 6, 2015)

First vote for K.K. Western? Oh well...it fits my theme.


----------



## Pitou (Jul 8, 2015)

k.k. jazz


----------



## Stil (Jul 9, 2015)

Steep Hill


----------



## dudeabides (Jul 9, 2015)

Lucky KK has been my favorite since one of my first 3 villagers on Wild world had it in her house (Whitney) and I had no idea that guy could write such a good Celtic song.


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 9, 2015)

I like them all live in ACNL. I ould sit there for hours with my friend requesting songs <3 They sounded so cool. I am not a fan of them on tape after hearing them live. I want th elive verisons in my house all the time D<.... -goes off to kidnap KK-


----------



## Hide (Jul 9, 2015)

K.K. Bubblegum, K.K. King, K.K. Sonata, K.K. Synth and K.K. Waltz are my absolute favorites! <3 I could listen to them for hours.


----------



## Fiddle (Jul 10, 2015)

My favorite song is probably K.K. Bubblegum and Hypno K.K.


----------

